

Microservice Infrastructure as a Service - yoshida
http://blog.giantswarm.io/opening-up-our-free-alpha-simple-microservice-infrastructure-for-you

======
tisba
(sorry, might be a little OT)

When I hear or read about "microservices", I always have some articles from
Martin Fowler in my head (among others):

* [http://martinfowler.com/articles/distributed-objects-microse...](http://martinfowler.com/articles/distributed-objects-microservices.html) and [http://martinfowler.com/bliki/MicroservicePrerequisites.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/MicroservicePrerequisites.html) (IMO both a very important read)

I think most people are running into the issue, that they think
"microservices" are something new and hip and they don't have a clue on how to
break down problems a meaningful way.

PS: Another VERY interesting read, and also maybe a bit unrelated to container
hosting is "Testing Strategies in a Microservice Architecture":
[http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservice-
testing/](http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservice-testing/). I'd love to
hear some more thoughts about that and how services like giantswarm could help
with that...

~~~
yoshida
I don't think this is OT at all. I know those articles and if even Martin
Fowler says starting with a monolithic app is not too bad for most problems
one should think twice before splitting up everything in tiny pieces.

At the end one needs to re-learn a lot. And due to this I think it is
especially challenging doing microservices with technologies that power the
average web app (Rails, Django, etc). Maybe it will help to choose a
technology stack that emphasizes the values of microservices more (thinking of
Clojure or Erlang).

------
yoshida
I have the feeling you cannot go anywhere these days without hearing about how
amazing Microservices are. I'm pretty sure it is not the silver bullet
everybody is looking for ;-) But still, the idea is compelling. For me one
problem with microservices is the orchestration, coordination or whatever you
want to call the way they interact with each other. The folks at Giant Swarm
have come up with an idea how to tackle this problem. Backed by Docker you
have the facility to create apps composed of those microservices.

At least for me it was a good way to dive into microservices and Docker.
Bonus: They super nice and very open to feedback :-)

------
puja108
We're glad for any feedback provided even (constructive) negative ones

